

Stable ruby 1.9 released, it's faster now and multilingualized - chaostheory
http://blade.nagaokaut.ac.jp/cgi-bin/scat.rb/ruby/ruby-talk/326276

======
gravitycop
The google link was already posted:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=458357>

